# Thermo Pulse Mobile



## kustomkb (Jan 24, 2009)

Designed by Jan Ridders;

http://heetgasmodelbouw.ridders.nu/

The build saga is here;

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1223.0
















http://video.google.ca/videoplay?do...i=eLV7SajLH6qyqAPc2JCsCQ&q=pulse+mobile&hl=en

Enjoy!

-Kevin.


----------



## rleete (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks much better than the original vice base! I still smile when I think about your dance when you got it to run.


----------

